# How to read ammonia test



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I am just starting to (fishless) cycle a 5 gallon tank, and have the API Freshwater master test kit which I'm using to monitor ammonia levels. The ammonia color chart goes from yellow (0 ppm), to yellow-green, to green (8 ppm), as shown here Downloads; Pump and filter Instructions, Test Kit charts . I did my first test (after adding 1/2 tsp Ace hardware ammonia) and got a very dark blue color (not really photographable). Do you think this means my ammonia is way over 8 ppm, or something was contaminated, or what? I would expect >8 ppm to yield a darker green, but this was very definitely blue with only the slightest aqua-ness to it. Any thoughts?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That.... is really weird! 

Try rinsing the vial really well and re-test. Also, shake the ammonia dropper bottles hard for about 1 minute each, to make sure they are reeeeally well mixed.

If you still get the weird results, post back here.

(Also: The ammonia you used, it's plain ammonia right? No surfactants at all? Shake the bottle, if it foams or bubbles at all, it's not plain ammonia and you shouldn't use it.... it could also be causing the weird colour.)


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

The ammonia is plain. I just did the test again, and got the same result, but this time I watched the color develop over the 5 minutes the instructions say to wait. It pretty much went through all the shades of yellow and green. By about 2 1/2 minutes it had reached the 8 ppm color, and just kept going, so I'm thinking this just means my ammonia is waaaay high. So, I'll do a big water change in the morning and see what happens. I'm thinking I might need to be dealing with individual drops of this ammonia rather than fractions of teaspoons. I have a 32-oz bottle of it (the smallest that was available); no idea what I'll do with all the leftovers!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes use drops instead of spoon measurements, as it sounds like you added way to much.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow... I guess you made cleaning water instead of fish water, hahahaha. Do the large water change like you said, then test. Adjust ammonia accordingly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

holly12 said:


> Wow... I guess you made cleaning water....


*r2


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha, glad I gave you your belly laugh of the day Ben!


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I had read somewhere that a good place to start was 1 tsp per 10 gallons, but I guess my ammonia must be much stronger than what that was for. I did about a 70% water change and now it's about 4-5 ppm, so I'm good to go. After it dries out and sits a while, do you think the vacuum I used on the super-ammonia water will be ok to use on an inhabited tank? (It's the "mini" version of this: Top Fin® Gravel Vacuums - Aquarium Maintenance - Fish - PetSmart , which doesn't have the wide thing on the end of the larger tube.)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your vacuum should be fine to use.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> I am just starting to (fishless) cycle a 5 gallon tank, and have the API Freshwater master test kit which I'm using to monitor ammonia levels. The ammonia color chart goes from yellow (0 ppm), to yellow-green, to green (8 ppm), as shown here Downloads; Pump and filter Instructions, Test Kit charts . I did my first test (after adding 1/2 tsp Ace hardware ammonia) and got a very dark blue color (not really photographable). Do you think this means my ammonia is way over 8 ppm, or something was contaminated, or what? I would expect >8 ppm to yield a darker green, but this was very definitely blue with only the slightest aqua-ness to it. Any thoughts?


In order to read the ammonia test sometimes the print is kinda small and I use a magnefying glass.



*r2

I have seen that very dark blue test once. After I screwed up big time and lost a couple of fish and all my corals in a 55g marine system.

It had maxed out the test kit. 

Once I corrected my situation ammonia dropped back to unmeasureable in a couple of days.

my .02


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I read that 1tsp was needed for each 10 gallons, and that's what I used... it worked for me in the 20g but I had to tone it back a bit for the 36g.

Just give the vac' a good rinse and as long as you can't smell any ammonia on it, it will be fine for use in an inhabited tank.


----------

